

Show HN: Greenlane.io – A scenic route mapping application - knapsackproblem

It&#x27;s a Toronto centric scenic route application. For y&#x27;all not in Toronto here&#x27;s a sample route:<p>Queens Park Station, Toronto<p>To<p>42, St. George Street
======
fiatjaf
I'm used to wander to totally unknown routes when I'm in a new city with some
spare time. An app like this would be useful for me (if I had an internet
connection and a smartphone, which are problems of second order), since
sometimes my totally-random route-picking algorithm leads me to some ugly
places.

------
fiatjaf
That's very cool. Please repost it with the proper link later. I imagine more
people will see it that way.

------
CatsoCatsoCatso
Wow, really gorgeous app! Are you planning to expand it beyond Toronto at any
point? (UK pretty please)

------
fiatjaf
[https://greenlane.io/](https://greenlane.io/)

